# 8-point buck, last Saturday



## hcsdchief (Nov 27, 2008)

Got this buck last Saturday during the first shotgun season. I was sitting under a pine tree in some real thick cover. Hope it makes a good mount.


----------



## FishingBuds (Nov 27, 2008)

Sweet  where ya hit'em at?

how long a shot? That a Mossberg? 12 or 20g? 2 3/4 or 3 inch slug? Federal or whinchester sabot?

Come on details :lol:


----------



## hcsdchief (Nov 27, 2008)

12 ga Mossberg shotgun with a 2 3/4 Hornady slug, shoots like a rifle. Shot him in the back and he dropped on the spot, had to put another in him to end it. I was sitting under a pine tree around about four trees that were rubbed to death. He was about 25 yards out, trying to sneak past me. I almost missed him going by, because he was so quite on the pine needles. I heard a noise, looked up and all I saw was horns going past a pine tree. He stopped and I shot through some lower branches. Wasn't going to let this one get away. Around 7:10 am, and pretty cold. Great hunt. I ended up sitting on the ground because it seemed like the deer were avoiding our stands, and staying in the thick cover.
Still got some bow season left, so hopefully I can get another to put on here.


----------



## FishingBuds (Nov 27, 2008)

Way to go on changen your game plan, alot of guys don't do that. Nice time of the day to bag one, early and out :lol:


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Nov 27, 2008)

Nice going, man. I never have any luck in the morning,


----------



## kentuckybassman (Nov 27, 2008)

Man that will make a beautiful mount!!
I like how you done the pictures,first the find,then walking up to it,then the gun rested,and finally you with your trophy.
Nice job! =D>


----------



## kentuckybassman (Nov 27, 2008)

Oh yeah,I caught a glimpse of another buck in the back of the truck,what's the story on that? (you don't have to tell about that one unless you really want to.) :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim (Nov 27, 2008)

Congrats bud! :beer:

Great buck! =D> =D> =D>


----------



## hcsdchief (Nov 27, 2008)

the other deer in the back of the truck is my hunting buddies' and i thought the series of pictures was pretty cool too. I may try and put them in a frame like that, in combination with the mount.


----------



## kentuckybassman (Nov 28, 2008)

hcsdchief said:


> the other deer in the back of the truck is my hunting buddies' and i thought the series of pictures was pretty cool too. I may try and put them in a frame like that, in combination with the mount.


That would be pretty cool. Congrats again!!


----------



## switchback (Dec 1, 2008)

Great job and a nice buck! Good luck rest of the season.


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Dec 2, 2008)

congrads thats a nice rack on that one


----------



## hcsdchief (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks!!! :lol: :lol:


----------

